# Hello!



## kitburger (Dec 27, 2006)

Hello! Im new to this forum so I thought I`d introduce myself!
I have only one cat but he is my baby and Im a bit obsessed. He is a ginger and white british shorthair who just arrived in our garden 2 1/2 years ago, looking very sorry for himself and wasnt too friendly!
I had no luck finding his owners and after alot of attention he is a very happy and cuddly, if slightly aloof, cat.
Id love to have more cats but I think he would be quite put out by this as I am now HIS slave :roll: 
What cats do you all have? would love to hear about them!
Lindy Loo and Kitty Poo Poo[/url]


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hello kitburger and welcome to the forum. I'm sure you will enjoy being a member.  There are lots of kitty stories and questions asked and answered here. Just start reading the threads to get an idea of what we're about and jump in a thread whenever you like. Have fun!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, would love to see pictures!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Hey Kitburger! Welcome to the forum! Would love to hear more about your kitties! 

Let me move this to "Say Meow" for you.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Kitburger. I have 1 shorthair and 1 medium hair cat and their pictures are in my sig below. Would love to see pictures of your kitty


----------



## kitburger (Dec 27, 2006)

Hey Guys!
Thanks for all your replies and such a warm welcome! Oh and thanks for moving this. I realised after Id posted it that it was in the wrong place!  
Your cats all look so cute! I have put a picture of Kitty in the cat photos but im still learning and its taking me a while to figure it all out. I took a great picture of him this morning sticking his tongue out so hope to get the hang of it soon!
kitty has been very buisy this morning supervising the cleaning of the fish tank. Now hes sleeping all the hard work off on the sofa! 
Love Lindy Loo and Kitty Poo Poo X 
:wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Another welcome, kitburger! Enjoy!


----------



## kitburger (Dec 27, 2006)

Thank you!
This is the best forum Ive been on. A lot of the others were so quiet!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi! Welcome to Cat Forum.  I'm on other cat forums, too, and agree this is the best-the one is practically dead!  It's nice to be able to look forward to something new on here everyday.  

Can't wait to see some pictures. If you need help with your computer, you can always feel free to PM me and I'm sure I can help.  

I have a Calico long hair kitten "Sunshine", my Mom and I share a kitten who is a tan/white "Buddy", and my brother has a orange "Simba". We also have three dogs and three bunnies.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! :2kitties 

I am "staff" to one beautiful Birman kitty. :luv


----------



## kitburger (Dec 27, 2006)

Ha Ha Haaa! Yeah, Ive all but given up on the other forum I was on because there was just one other regular user. Lots of lurkers and no posters!
Ive just borrowed a digital camera so im sure to pm you soon for some advice. :lol: 
And yes! I think Kitty tells his friends Im his staff and not his 'mum'! :wink:


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi Kitburger, I'm Mike, butler/can-opener/man-friday for the jellicle tribe, welcome


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome kitburger! This is the best forum! I love it here as do all of us. I tell all my kitty friends to get on and join, I just hope they listen! Always a lot going on here and I quite obsessed with the forum. I am a first time cat owner and have learned SO much on here! Again, Welcome!!


----------



## kitburger (Dec 27, 2006)

:lol:
Ha ha ha ha! Yeah! Butler is a good one! Kitty has me opening the door so he can check on the weather, even tho he has a cat flap! The thing is I still run and do it for him! Will we ever learn?!
Im also becoming addicted. had trouble getting up for work this morning, because I spent far too long on here last night! Luckily Kitty knows that alarm means BREAKFAST! so he `helps` me wake up!


----------

